# Fair trade chocolate



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

I've been up all night trying to find a company that sells fair trade chocolate in bulk for our restaurant. (We just found out about the slave labor scandel in the Ivory Coast). 
All I've found is companies that sell by the individually wrapped chocolate bar. Does anyone know where we could find bulk FT chocolate??
We're in the U.S. 
Thanks!


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Have you tried Dagoba Chocolates? They show up as fair trade according to a site that lists fair trade chocolate makers (www.globalexchange.org/cocoa). I should think if you contact them direct or ask your distributor if they can obtain Dagoba, you could get it wholesale.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That was my thought too. I know that our member, LotusCakeStudio uses Dagoba. Maybe she can give you a lead.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Well now. This is VERY interesting. I was somehow not aware of this at all. Gonna have to do some research now to find out if Calebaut is "free trade".
Thanks for the eye opener!


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

Thanks guys! i'd seen the Dagoba web site before.. according to their web site, they're about $14 a pound so I was discouraged, I don't think I can get our restaurant owner to go for that. But if someone else is using it, maybe they have more reasonable prices??? I went ahead and sent an e-mail to see what the wholesale price is.

I've had some luck in that I've found Valhrona supposedly gets their cocoa beans from Venezuela, so although the farmers may or may not still get paid dirt wages, at least it's not connected with the kidnapping and slavery of kids. 

and a company called Endangered Species Chocolate say right now they just have candy bar size... but they offered it wholesale at about $6.70 a pound.. but then there's the labor of unwrapping it all! 

Off to search some more....


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't use Dagoba anymore. I just couldn't afford it. I will offer organic chocolate only by request. I am happy with Albert Uster. They are fair trade, but not certified. I will just have to take their word for it b/c I can't afford to buy another brand that pays a third party to come in and assure me of that. *shrugs shoulders* Albert Uster has good prices and offers free shipping on orders over $100. I use both of their cocoa powders. They have 3 couvertures to choose from as well. I use their lower end couverture since it's in little tiny cubes that melt very quickly. There's a Philly based company, The Painted Truffle, that makes the most amazing truffle using their chocolate- "Key Largo", white chocolate, lime, and coconut. It's orgasmic.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

You may want to check out El Rey chocolates. They are grown and produced in Venezuela from agricultural cooperatives-good bet that they are Fair Trade as well. While their couvetures are not conched to as fine a texture as most other chocolates produced in Europe, they have a wonderful flavor profile-especially their white chocolate (something I've never been a fan of until I tasted this one.) They are temperamental in the tempering process, but have a wonderful elemental and indigenous flavor.
Prices are fairly reasonable.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I absolutely ADORE El Rey's white chocolate! I buy the callets in deli containers from Whole Foods and just eat is straight. I haven't bothered with their other chocolates b/c around here, they've got a bad rep.


----------



## milenany (Feb 10, 2005)

Can anyone give same advise on couvertures available in the US?


----------



## hippie chick (Feb 27, 2005)

I use Rapunzel chocolate and cocoa- they are organic and I think fair trade as well. You could double check on that but I am fairly certain


----------

